# Carefull What You Ask For



## dlane (Sep 30, 2015)

A couple weeks back I was looking for a good tool grinder, I asked some acquaintances at the local watering hole. When I went in there yesterday one of them said they had a grinder for me in the back of his truck.
The thing is a monster , 12" X 2" wheels 1hp 3ph ,weight abought 350# , he said it's been in his truck for a week , waiting to show it to me. He sold it to me for $50. I really didn't need another grinder by then but I felt obliged to buy it, I don't have 3ph at shop , no way to tell if it works he said it worked 5yrs ago, I'll prob clean it up and try to sell it for $200. It looks dangerous.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Any one have any experience with one , the guards are aluminum and could use some tig welding here and there. What U think ?. Is it worth fixing up to sell, I'll have to bring it to a 3ph source to see if it works. Think it would grind a 1/2" tool bit.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 30, 2015)

Those cast iron bases are expensive I'd keep it, I paid over $500 for my Baldor cast iron base.


----------



## mcostello (Sep 30, 2015)

If You were only a couple of states closer it would not be Your problem.


----------



## hermetic (Sep 30, 2015)

That looks like a real good quality machine, good heavy duty tool rests,, large diameter bearings and a place for a water pot, I would keep it in a heartbeat. The problem with new machinery of this type is that it is VERY expensive, or not quite so expensive, but crap!

Phil


----------



## middle.road (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh, that base...


----------



## core-oil (Sep 30, 2015)

Made when American & British + most of the continent of Europe machine tool were quality & lasted for ever


----------



## SWARFEATER (Sep 30, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Oh, that base...


1 hp is mighty small for that size grinder. mine  is a 12/2 and is 5 hp, although i found a 60 grit 3" on eb. for $50 and i really use it a lot. i got mine for $100 with no base ,so good deal. btw, mine runs just great on a 5hp static comverter i got from enco on sale for about $80. so does my bp, my 8/16 surface grinder and the 24/60 lathe. i dont know why everyone whines about needing a ton of money rotary converter, my static has lasted just fine for over 10 years. thats a 8", 1 hp sears grinder on the left !!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 2, 2015)

Derrick, if you want to sell it I will give you well more than you have into it.  I am in Sacramento.


----------



## dlane (Oct 3, 2015)

Bob , thanks for the offer I'll probably be headed to Lincoln within the next month.
I'll send you a pm


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 3, 2015)

you know, if someone does you a favor like that I'd think carefully about flipping it. I'd feel like quite the mug of that happened to me - you might end up missing out on the deal of the century for the sake of $150. just a different perspective


----------



## dlane (Oct 4, 2015)

Ya I know what you mean , it wasn't like that though if I didn't take it it was going to the scrapers 
Couldn't let that happen, I can't use it but someone else can. He knew I was going to sell it , he told me to.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 4, 2015)

ah, that's fair enough - I didn't realise that part!


----------



## dlane (Oct 4, 2015)

It's going to another member for a  low price, he will be able to use it


----------

